# artic taillight



## Flyingfox (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,
i am looking to define the tail light of my arctic scooter that need replacement, where to get a new one ?
any help appreciated.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks very much like a Fox Mini Bike tail light:


----------



## petritl (Aug 11, 2015)

It looks a lot like a Cusgman tail light lens that are available at Dennis Carpenter


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 11, 2015)

If you have one I can copy. I can make one out of black urethane.


----------



## petritl (Aug 12, 2015)




----------

